# OJ'S HYDRO TOPIC



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I need help on how to make a u bar if yall could please leave me some pics or something that would really help me out appreciate it im out.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

use needle knose, their simple


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

here is one of my movies


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

STOP MAKING SO MANY HYDRO TOPICS!!!!!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

ok but i am trying my best to impress yall and i am only 13 years old


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

impress us by following others builds and reading other peoples posts and learning and improving your skills. when you're ready start a build topic and from beginning to end IN THE SAME THREAD show your work. you'll get support from other who view your work. it ain't about impressing us. it's about building lowrider models and enjoying it. fuck what anyone thinks.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@Feb 24 2006, 10:07 PM~4923669
> *impress us by following others builds and reading other peoples posts and learning and improving your skills. when you're ready start a build topic and from beginning to end IN THE SAME THREAD show your work. you'll get support from other who view your work. it ain't about impressing us. it's about building lowrider models and enjoying it. fuck what anyone thinks.
> *


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

thank you


----------



## noobie_modeler06 (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@Feb 25 2006, 12:07 AM~4923669
> *impress us by following others builds and reading other peoples posts and learning and improving your skills. when you're ready start a build topic and from beginning to end IN THE SAME THREAD show your work. you'll get support from other who view your work. it ain't about impressing us. it's about building lowrider models and enjoying it. fuck what anyone thinks.
> *


well said


----------



## noobie_modeler06 (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 24 2006, 11:57 PM~4923622
> *STOP MAKING SO MANY HYDRO TOPICS!!!!!!
> *


i know u have been a part of this site for longer than me but why are u complaining about people asking for help isnt that what the forums are for.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 24 2006, 09:58 PM~4923633
> *ok but i am trying my best to impress yall and i am only 13 years old
> *


 :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noobie_modeler06_@Feb 25 2006, 10:56 AM~4925816
> *i know u have been a part of this site for longer than me but why are u complaining about people asking for help isnt that what the forums are for.
> *


hmmmm where to start

he aint complaining he is a mod and its his job on this site to make things run smoothly 

but what your newbie ass doesn't seem to understand is every one is trying to help the kid out but we are gettin a little tired of reading the same fucking question over and over and over and ovkenrfbfgkj (oops sorry my cd just skipped) get it?  it's kind of like a broken record 

not to mention it slow's the server down so when people like us that actually use the site to learn shit we can't get on or the server crashes and we gotta wait till it reboots to get back into the site 

but as everyone im sure can read the kid is 13 so im sure he will catch on quick once us big dogs kick him in the ass enough times


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I need help on wiring three switches to ones batterie


----------



## noobie_modeler06 (Feb 25, 2006)

hey no need for a lecture but i do understand that when a question is asked and i dont no if you have told him this before but tell him that dont tell me i know how that stuff works about servers


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noobie_modeler06_@Feb 25 2006, 12:18 PM~4926164
> *hey no need for a lecture but i do understand that when a question is asked and i dont no if you have told him this before but tell him that dont tell me i know how that stuff works about servers
> *


i guess you werent paying attention again when i said the guy you were talkin to in the first place is a mod and it is his job to make sure people know not to be makeing so many topics about the same shit so i was just pointing out that it isnt your place to ask him why he is complaining about it. :uh:


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

LOOK-THE-FUCK-AROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how many people have been asking the same crap amillion times.......fuck, IT IS GETTING ANOYIONG!

(don't be a dumbfuck and tell me i spelt that wrong, cause i did)


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

HERE IS WAT YOU NEED ! 

http://mad-modeler.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=5

THATS A GOOD SITE, GO POST THERE!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

there are only 38 pages total in this model forum...doesn't take long to look through them all and learn a thing or two before posting


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:angry: Heres a little suggestion.........*ask all of your questions in one topic*.  Don't just make a topic for every question you got. :angry:  :angry: ............If you make another one it will be deleted :biggrin:.....


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

http://mad-modeler.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=5


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Any one know the best ways to place four motors in a 1 /24


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 25 2006, 04:12 PM~4927181
> *Any one know the best ways to place four motors in a 1 /24
> *


my guess would be in the trunk area


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 25 2006, 04:12 PM~4927181
> *Any one know the best ways to place four motors in a 1 /24
> *


anywhere they fit


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I still need help on wiring three switch and motor for it can use ony 12volt batterie


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 25 2006, 11:01 PM~4928851
> *I still need help on wiring three switch and motor for it can use ony 12volt batterie
> *


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

thank you for the diagram 1ofaknd


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 25 2006, 11:11 PM~4928919
> *thank you for the diagram 1ofaknd
> *


tha'ts only for 6prong momentary toggle switches...if you have pushbuttons it will be a different setup.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

two of my switches are 6pronged and one is 2pronge


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I need some motor fo my regal hopper


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

2 HO motors in the trunk...one bigger 130 motor under the dash...does all what you want...except for bunnyhopping but I think in most cases look crap when modelcars do that.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

can I see a pictuer with the motors in a car.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

movie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Just check one my vids out called "The way of the knot"...better yet, watch it multiple times to get the trick.... :biggrin:


----------



## Sourmash (Feb 4, 2006)

I could of used those diagrams, but I figured the wiring my self. I have a black 87 Cutlass. A real car. I'm planning on a 3 pump set-up, 5 switches and maybe another switch for ride rockets when traveling. I also have a white Cutlass and a 85 Blazer. My blazer has a ol' school Luxor system. I'm the only one in my town that loves lowriders. I buy all my hydros shit from the U.S, because Canadians dont know what I'm taking about. Peace.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I have about four new projects and I should have pictures very soon.


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

here you go....


4 motors on a 64 impala frame


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

do any have a a truck with bed dance for sale


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

13dayton do you want to sell the 64 and the dancing frame


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 24 2006, 08:58 PM~4923633
> *ok but i am trying my best to impress yall and i am only 13 years old
> *



fuck im 15 and sum of my shit is on hit


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I have three pictures of my on working projects I have,1978 Dodge express truck,1970 chevy monte carlo,and a 1965 chvey impala all are get hyros.


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 27 2006, 02:49 PM~4939670
> *13dayton do you want to sell the 64 and the  dancing frame
> *




nah man i'm gonna use it for my next project
but you can ask 1ofakind he has a lot of stuff for sale..!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I have some more pictures


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

here is my picture of a lowrider magazine 1965 impala that i put hydors on


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I just got two new cars yesterday and am going to post pictures later


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Mar 1 2006, 09:26 PM~4957178
> *I have some more pictures
> *



your dodge is nice, so is the impala , i respect you for that.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

thanks


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

here is my pictures of my custom tow truck and my 77Monte and my impala


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I should git more cars in a day know


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I just got a truck from one of my model homies I am putting on some better hydros on it and I should be finish later and After I git done I will post the pictuer of it.


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

nice cars... but aint that hand to big for a 13 year old :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homie101_@Mar 21 2006, 05:04 PM~5095302
> *nice cars... but aint that hand to big for a 13 year old :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats not my han thats my newest partner but we dont want toput his initial in here so we just left it OJ Hydraulics.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

is your air brush hooked up 2 this???


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

no it just hanging there


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I have pictures of all me and my friends project car and my truck I got today.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I got a new truck about 3 hours ago and I started to put hydros on the truck and I have more pictures of my s10 with custom hydros that use four big motors. I have a motor and a wheel holding up the truck because I I don't have the motors install yet.Tell me if yall like my cars or dont like them.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

i am getting another car tommor


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Mar 25 2006, 10:07 PM~5120907
> *i am getting another car  tommor
> *


y dont u finish some before u buy another one


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I do I just don't post pictures of the cars ,and I sell them before I take pictures.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ohh


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

well I have a pic. of my new hard top 64 impala.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

itsa die-cast huh


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

i'm putting the hydroz back on my 77 monte. i just got me the big bad johnson motor :biggrin: thinking of putting a smaller one for the back later on.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Mar 27 2006, 09:06 PM~5131786
> *well I have a pic. of my new hard top 64 impala.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Mar 27 2006, 08:06 PM~5131786
> *well I have a pic. of my new hard top 64 impala.
> *


POST PIC OF THE FRONT OF THE BOX. IS THIS A LOWRIDER KIT?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

no it is some of of tv show car


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

whats up I like the cars


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJD Hydraulics_@Mar 29 2006, 04:04 PM~5144389
> *whats up I like the cars
> *


who th hell are u


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

OJD is one of my homeboy that added his initial to my name OJ Hydraulics


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

How do you make a plastic car go back down when you hop it???Mine just hops and stays up but doesnt go back down! I'm a new member of the oj hydraulics club i just added my initial


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

D you know I don't how to do that


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I got a new belair and it going to hitting switches pretty soon.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

belairhttp://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

weights oj's weights :uh:


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

we already tried that im thinking about moving the motors to the front and back to add more weight


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

to the front and back  do you mean even them out to fornt and back of the car:S


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

There is enough space in the front and the back of the car to add a motor


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Mar 26 2006, 07:41 PM~5124701
> *I do I just don't post pictures of the cars ,and I sell them before I take pictures.
> *


How much do you sell those cars for.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Mar 29 2006, 07:08 PM~5145660
> *OJD is one of my homeboy that added his initial to my name OJ Hydraulics
> *


I thought i was seeing double :cheesy:  :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

We sell them for like 10-20 dollas


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

Im going to post some pictures later


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

wat kind of car r u lookin for
do u want it wi hydros already put on it


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

Pos up your hoppers and dancers every body im going to post some of mine up as soon as i find my cord that connects to the lap top for now lets see what yall benn doing with your sparetime and DELETE tell 1OFAKIND top delete my other topic when he sees it.... aight im out


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

Do any of yall know a way to open the doors to a model car with a motor reply if any of yall have ideas


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

does anybody know


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

here is my belair


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJD Hydraulics_@Apr 2 2006, 02:23 PM~5165988
> *wat kind of car r u lookin for
> do u want it wi hydros already put on it
> *


yeah i wanted a stepside chevy or a 77 monte carlo with hydros what would the price be


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

Let me ask my fiend because he has a lot of monte carlos he will probably charge you anywhere from 10-15 dollars. I will get back with you later


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OJD Hydraulics_@Apr 2 2006, 07:14 PM~5167151
> *Pos up your hoppers and dancers every body im going to post some of mine up as soon as i find my cord that connects to the lap top for now lets see what yall benn doing with your sparetime and DELETE tell 1OFAKIND top delete my other topic when he sees it.... aight im out
> *


other topic? this is the only topic you've ever made


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 3 2006, 05:47 AM~5169556
> *other topic? this is the only topic you've ever made
> *


congrats its youre 14,000 post :biggrin:


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

What color are you going to paint it oh and 10fakind i have a topic called hoppers and dancers or just model cars


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I have pictures of my 77 monte but it not for sale


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

are u selling the doge with the green wire weels


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I would but one the boys I don;t like stole the bed of the truck when I took it to school to have an hop of with OJD and Justin hydros like a month a go but if you want I could go and buy another one and put the green wire rims and hydros on the one I am talking about buying.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

post pics of the cars you have for sale and how much you want for them


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

O'christian y dont you ever bring those cars to school anymore and you never told me someone stole the bed to the truck i thoght ytou were going to sell it cuz you threw it against the wall and fucked it up lol just playin


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJD Hydraulics_@Apr 4 2006, 07:33 PM~5180543
> *O'christian y dont you ever bring those cars to school anymore and you never told me someone stole the bed to the truck i thoght ytou were going to sell it cuz you threw it against the wall and fucked it up lol just playin
> *



:twak:*WTF*:twak: *you related to RAMMERO CUZ?*
[attachmentid=526043]


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

What do you mean betocustoms


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Apr 4 2006, 01:53 PM~5178471
> *I would but one the boys I don;t like stole the bed of the truck when I took it to school to have an hop of with OJD and Justin hydros like a month a go but if you want I could go and buy another one and put the green wire rims and hydros on the one I am talking about buying.
> *


kk how mouch?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

OJD doesn't know what he is talking about , It was stolen by a boy named carlos this all happen the day after I lefth from one fo our friend's house at 2:30 in the morning if OJD dont think I took it to school he can ask Eric and other boys like logen Jonthan and Luis.


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

k so what is the price for the doge?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I don'tr have the bed of the truck ,and they sell them at walmart foe 14 dollors


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

answer to pm


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

OK


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

um so how much?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

$5


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

for the doge :scrutinize:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

not the dodge It is for a frame of a belair and I thought you some body eles when I put the 5$ up


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I have pics of my 64 project under hydro constrution.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I have picturs of some of my cars that I have in my room


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

were you get the bigass caddy


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

a little kid gave it to me


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

what do you have hidden behind that white bloch you paint shopped in that bottom pic :scrutinize: :dunno:  :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

O'Christian bring all your cars to Justins house or just call me and you can come to my house


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

paint and some personal things


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

O'christian Eric gave me that blue ferrari so i decided to put hydros on it there was a big engine under the hood and i took it out and replaced it with a motor come to my house and i will show you it. Oh and your cars are looking great


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

piMy friend bought a clean hoppin Hummer from a good friend of ours and I took a picture of it.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

i dont see any wires comein out of it how does it hop???


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Apr 9 2006, 08:08 PM~5210161
> *i dont see any wires comein out of it how does it hop???
> *


me neither, maybe its a remote controled hopper


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

it connects to a wire that can unplug.


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

Say bring your camera over to my hose so i can take a picture of my new escalade and manuel impala


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I have some pictuers my truck and my friend car I will post later.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I have some pictures of my project to keep truck and my friends impala.


----------



## MILAS (Apr 9, 2006)

*i have i new-old question here*

can anyone give me wiring diagrams for 4 switches set up (push button n toggle)

:machinegun: :roflmao: <---LIKE A NINJA!


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

YO oj ,how do you lift the rear on that s 10


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

did u ever start on my truck?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

D bring your fat ass here


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

bring my fat ass where
remember im grounded
so shut yo dumbo looking ass up


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

:uh: 2 friends fighting... :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

more pictures of my truck


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homie101_@Apr 13 2006, 10:55 AM~5234026
> *did u ever start on my truck?
> *


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't find on the same


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

well then do you still have the s10 together :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

which one????


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Mar 22 2006, 09:00 PM~5102749
> *I got a new truck about 3 hours ago and I started to put hydros on the truck and I have more pictures of my s10 with custom hydros that use four big motors. I have a motor and a wheel holding up the truck because I I don't have the motors install yet.Tell me if yall like my cars or dont like them.
> *


this 1


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

ah No I don't have it


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics+Apr 2 2006, 07:46 PM~5167697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or this?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I am going to keep the rest of the ones I have ,but I will PM you when I have one to sell.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

This is my impala i just finish putting hydros on it well thats all really peace.


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

kk do it :thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

more pictures of the 63 impala


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice cars and let me borrow two circle motors for my friends impala im almost finished if you would bring your camera to my house i can show you pictures of the tv screens i put in the impala


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Apr 15 2006, 04:58 PM~5249660
> *more pictures of the 63 impala
> *


motors are too big, should have took the interior out or used smaller motors that arnt so noticable and fix the steering wheel goin through the glass, other than that looks pretty good


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I am working on my first radical bilds and Isond have pictures to night or tommor


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

have a car that was ran over by one of my friend he thouhgt is was funny.Well the car was his belair he gave me the car so I could throw it away I thought about fixing it but didn't until it came to since it was completely destoryed is should make it in to a radical since th top,the hood ,the trunk area, and the in sid was smashed I put it back together wiht alot of hot glue but once I get like I want it I will take the hot glue off change it with super glue knowing me I am trying to find away to have it radical and have hydros. I have some pictures of the car with my mods on it this car is just my practice car if all goes well and comes out clean i am going to do it to another belair that I am ging to get from the walmart.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

um..... ooookkkkkk.......


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I know I suck at it but I don't want to throw it away I am better at installing hydro on every thing most any kind of model car


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Apr 19 2006, 04:07 PM~5274420
> *I know I suck at it but I don't want to throw it away I am better at installing hydro on every thing most any kind of model car
> *



Fuck it homie...........just keep doing what your doing, thats the only way to get better :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

thanks homie


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Ihave three new cars in my collection and I should be getting more tommrow and I will post pictures of my cars.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

hey I have a new car but i don't know how to post the pictures upl.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

de de de.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 28 2006, 06:16 PM~5335742
> *de de de.....
> *


hahaha


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

I dont know how to post my pictures because I dont have the browse button so how do I post them.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

how do I post up my pictures ,I dont know how to do it with out the browse button


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29916


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

my chevelle


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

my 67 impala


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

here is my 58 impala


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

my convert top


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

You guys might be interested in these...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5481953


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

how much will it be shipped to 75180


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OJD Hydraulics_@May 23 2006, 09:36 PM~5483555
> *how much will it be shipped to 75180
> *


depends how many you want


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

my chevy fleetline that I am workin on putting hydros and painted   imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

here is my 1/18 scale 1962 chevy belair that I put hydros and wire rims and My little brother first car he put hydros all by his self    URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

another picture of my belair


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I made it convertable


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

oj and ojd's hopper and dancers and radical builds and projects    [/ [URL=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

the grey car and red car are mine


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

my 65 http://www.zippyvideos.com/549429649527687...9/*ochristian64
OJD 67 without grill http://www.zippyvideos.com/964406751528060...8/*ochristian64
my brother escslade http://www.zippyvideos.com/394551424527659...8/*ochristian64
my 63 impala super hop http://www.zippyvideos.com/240258907527651...0/*ochristian64


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

tell me what yall think


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

my 63 ''trunk'' pop

http://www.zippyvideos.com/981659316528076...5/*ochristian64


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

any opinions on are videos


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

later on we have some vids of our hop offs


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chicago-n_@Jun 2 2006, 07:17 PM~5542313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wHAT iS iT???


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chicago-n_@Jun 2 2006, 08:17 PM~5542313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what about it


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 3 2006, 02:01 AM~5543571
> *wHAT iS iT???
> *


 a 53 chevy belair


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

here is a hop off with OJD and OJ hydraulics with my s10 VS. OJD's 67 impala '
http://www.zippyvideos.com/851531920529370...5/*ochristian64


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Hehehe..thats cool! :biggrin: Both cars can use some extra juice or better motors.


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

hey guys just wondering if any one can build me a hilux model that dances and has and can you send it to australia cant build my own i have tried to build one but failed so plez can sum one help me out


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Jun 4 2006, 06:56 AM~5548287
> *hey guys just wondering if any one can build me a hilux model that dances and has and can you send it to australia cant build my own i have tried  to build one but failed so plez can sum one help me out
> *


i can build one for ya


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

who do yall think won the hop off i say my impala won OJ says his truck won


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJD Hydraulics_@Jun 4 2006, 08:37 AM~5548590
> *who do yall think won the hop off i say my impala won OJ says his truck won
> *


Impala gets my vote :biggrin:


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

yes that 1 for me and 0 for OJ


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

the impala was home built and the truck is one of those linsburg hopper so who do expect to win


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

watch his hand at the end


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

OJD might have won but he have something coming for because I took the sorry linsberg parts and went to my own setup I post a pics and movie later


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

here is a vid and some pics on my up graded truck that I am going to have a hop off aginst OJDhttp://www.zippyvideos.com/7569260595308566/picturemy_438/*ochristian64


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/756926059530856...8/*ochristian64


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

OJD tell me when you are ready to hop anginst me just tell me and you are gonig to Whopped :twak: and I have some one to hold the camra so people can see the hop off better


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

you might wanna make that truck actually hop all i see it doing is standing up


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

look at that oj is alreday getting bad comments b4 we even did the rematch hop off by the way i have a 59 impala ive been working on the body is black the bottom is moneygreen i have chrome daytons and green knockoffs any ideas or pics for the interior


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

any ways project 59 he lying about have a rematch with my truck the way it is now but he told me he let up the back of his car up and change the motor so If this is true that means his impala stands up to


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

hey I some new cars that I am working on a should have vid and pics later


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

there is to much weight in the back but some weight in the front so it will hit back bumper and comes back down like it should


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

yeah I think so too


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

my new riviera 

http://www.zippyvideos.com/630498872534434...8/*ochristian64


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

its tooooo dark!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

did it get stuck doin a three wheel like your truck got stuck on it's back bumper??? :dunno:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

no it did'n get stuck I wanted it to hit three wheel and I have a movie of it hitting three wheel the noise is the tv and I truck doesn't get stuck all the time I have a movie of it just hopping


----------



## Ochristian (Apr 18, 2006)

we have more caars will post pic later


----------



## Ochristian (Apr 18, 2006)

my 63 impala and my 78 caddy on tree wheel I have video later


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I comin back with alot of new candy paint, and glossy hoppers and dancers


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Well I havent really been doin any carz but I went in to my junk box a threw a car together and here it iz!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

The car hops very nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks I thought so too. It good jsut for sum stuff i glued togeter in like 10mins.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 13 2007, 11:55 PM~8305981
> *Thanks I thought so too. It good jsut for sum stuff i glued togeter in like 10mins.
> *


Bro...what you need is....THE CLOCK! :biggrin: and don't cheat now...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok I will!1 wait to tha next one!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

u have some good builds homie keep up the work


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That some nice shyt :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

HE HITS BUMPER!!!!!

looks good OJ


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

SO INNOCENT HEHEHE :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

That hopped nice good job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

okay here iz another 63 homies hopper that I made to raise tha front a back!! this 1 took me awhile!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That's cool! and.....it took you some time... :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

nice build at the end it sounded like you snapped a line.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

yea I did!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

My 61 soon to be a hopper!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I built this Escalade

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vv-z4rs_ps


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

anotha vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIXZxej3ACw


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

63
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzjdvH5Tln8


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

A buick grand national im goin for a street hopper look wit, 2switches, 1 for tha front and 1 for tha bak... this iz tha pics of it wit tha base coat on it


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

here tha bak


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oA4o9j2Xug


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 BAD ASS BRO!! I LIKE IT! I WILL BE DOING SOMETHING LIKE THIS IN 1/16TH SCALE SOMETIME IN THE FUTURE  KEEP IT UP AND KEEP ME POSTED ON THE PROGRESS ON THIS ONE


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Thans bro! i will b postin sum more pics n videos soon!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I havent been doin to much now that i worin n goin to skool n workin on my real car on my free time, but heres alil sumthin, these r cell phone pics so they kinda shady..
monte hopper.
































Hopper

































tell me wut u think... i will post vids later


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

heres tha vid!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Nov 26 2008, 12:04 AM~12261260
> *heres tha vid!!
> 
> *


Good job bro!! looks smooth!! :thumbsup:


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 25 2006, 11:39 AM~4926003
> *hmmmm where to start
> 
> he aint complaining he is a mod and its his job on this site to make things run smoothly
> ...


i caught on but it took like 100 kicks in the ass for me


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Nov 25 2008, 11:46 PM~12261143
> *I havent been doin to much now that i worin n goin to skool n workin on my real car on my free time, but heres alil sumthin, these r cell phone pics so they kinda shady..
> monte hopper.
> 
> ...


what happened to that poor montes roof? a word of advice go grab a file bro and smooth that jagged cut out


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Nov 26 2008, 02:04 AM~12261260
> *heres tha vid!!
> 
> *



:0 nice man


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Well i been out ofr a while. but i been doin alittile work wit these tow rides which use to be those $10.00 police 1/18 cars.... i converted 1 into a two door... n the other 1 just shaved were the lights wuz and the holes were the bottons were.... the two door ima open everything and thry to detail everything and have swithces but just for lay n lock.... the other 1 ima make into a dancer..
































4door


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

ima do a few car soon


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 11 2010, 09:42 AM~16582051
> *ima do a few car soon
> *


 :uh: dont talk about it, be about it...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

im doin so rite now.. im havein troble findin parts


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

jus telling u for the future take your time on builds cuz if u rush them the hydros dnt work n its jus a pain in the ass i kno im only 14 n been workin on models for da first time in 4 months check out my cars nkeep up the good work peace homie


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

wut are u takin bout look at the dates!? i wuz like 14 wen i started postin, i have cars jus dont post em


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

i kno i was jus postn some tips u kno never hurts help


----------

